# HMSK80 Linkage help



## CharlieM (Feb 16, 2006)

I rebuilt the carb on my snowthrower and managed to mess up the governor linkage =( When you move the throttle around, it doesnt make contact with anything. I cant seem to figure out how the spring goes around or something. Anyone decipher my pics and help a guy out? Im going insane! LOL!


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

looks like you have the one going to the governor arm in the wrong one


----------

